# Replace hubs or new wheelset?



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

Pros and cons?

I suppose I could lace up a new one, but it'd probably take me all day to get it right, taking it to the LBS with hub in hand would probably cost the same as a new wheel. 

Does anyone have a good source for hub parts?


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Details? Some hubs/wheelsets are totally worth re-lacing, like if they're really nice hubs. Sometimes it's cheaper to simply buy a new wheel. What wheels are you talking about? Hubs/rims/spokes....

EDIT: Sorry, I thought you were talking about replacing the rims. Still, it depends on the build, and how easy it is to rebuild a busted hub.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I've swapped out a hub. It's a giant pain in the ass. It's exactly like building a whole new wheel except that you're stuck getting a hub with a matching flange diameter and similar offset and your parts have already been beaten on some.

If you have more time than money at this point in your life, do it. (That was me.) If you have some kind of unobtainium wonder rims, maybe. If you have to pay someone else, you're probably better off getting new wheels.

Depending on the condition of the hubs, though, fixing them in place can be a good option. Shops are pretty good for small parts for Shimano hubs. You can get new bearings for sealed bearing hubs at many bike shops and some specialized hardware stores. You can also get sealed bearings at mcmaster.com. They're a standard industrial size. You can get the little balls from mcmaster.com, your bike shop, or a decent-sized hardware store.

If you've damaged the races in the cups for a loose ball hub, it's more-or-less done. Rip a piece of the flange off, the wheel's done. Break the axle, no biggie - cheap ones are likely to match one of not too many standard diameters and threadings, your shop can help you out. Cones are replaceable, and Shimano (and knockoff) cones are readily available. Damage the cone in a non-Shimano loose-ball hub and it's probably done. Last time I needed cones, I just went to my LBS. They're cheap. Really cheap.


----------



## Hook (Aug 19, 2011)

This is helpful. But if a person wanted some weird, non-standard hubs, and no pre-built wheelset was available, I guess one's only choices would be to buy new rims & spokes, or buy new spokes and lace the freak hubs into one's old rims...


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

what's wrong with your old hub and what hub do you want to switch to?


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Rear wheel is a WTB cross country speed disc with a Gravity ball and cone hub. The cones have some pitting after approximately 500 miles. 

I tried to find replacement parts on-line but no luck so far. The cost of a replacement wheel appears to make my wheel a disposable product.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/gravity-brand-hubs-597348.html

If the above thread has correct information (I was thinking they were Formula before I saw it...) and your hubs are like other Formula cup-and-cone hubs, the hub is disposable.

Like I said, I've replaced a hub before. Here's what I'd do, assuming I felt I had time to build a new wheel.

I'd remove the hub "nicely." That means de-tension the spokes a little bit at a time, then start removing them once they're slack. Shop for a new hub. If the spokes you have are worth hanging onto - for me, this would mean they're DT or Wheelsmith, a little unlikely if it's a BD bike in my slightly prejudiced opinion, and they happen to be the right length for your new hub, great. Otherwise, buy new spokes. Build a new wheel with the existing rim.

But! Before you go throwing a bunch of time and money at the rim you have, once you've got it out of its wheel, put it on a flat surface. If it doesn't sit flat, you may as well just get a new rim too.

Wheels are not necessarily a disposable part. I'd be upset if I had to throw out the wheels on my nicer road bike or my mountain bike. But, sometimes they are. The ones on my commuter and 'cross bikes, for example.

If you have to pay someone else to build the wheel, totally not worth it. Building wheels is not rocket science. If you're mechanically inclined and can follow instructions, you can do it. Expect it to take at least an afternoon your first time.


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

^^^
Thanks for taking the time to respond Andrew, good advice and after looking, I can buy a better set of wheels for the cost of replacing the rear hub, by my LBS.


----------



## lucyfek (Feb 19, 2007)

take the cone to LBS and compare it to Shimano's - quite possibly you save yourself an expense of replacing the wheelset ...
on the other hand there's no better opportunity/excuse for an upgrade than unserviceable equipment (as long as you have $ to spare).


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I suppose I could lace up a new one, but it'd probably take me all day to get it right, taking it to the LBS with hub in hand would probably cost the same as a new wheel.


Interesting... I've picked up my bike from the local shop just yesterday after having my front wheel re-built with a new hub. They only charged me $75 for the labor. If the cost of a new wheel is similar to that (plus the hub's price) where you live, then either your LBS has higher labor rates, or new wheels must be dirt cheap over there.


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

erginguney said:


> Interesting... I've picked up my bike from the local shop just yesterday after having my front wheel re-built with a new hub. They only charged me $75 for the labor. If the cost of a new wheel is similar to that (plus the hub's price) where you live, then either your LBS has higher labor rates, or new wheels must be dirt cheap over there.


I picked up an Easton XC One wheelset from Price Point for 249.00. If my LBS charged $75.00 for labor and I bought a new hub for $50.00, it would be comparible, plus I would still have to deal with the front wheel.

Plus, my wheels are now 3 lbs lighter! :thumbsup:


----------

